# Module für usb-maus benötigt

## wurStbEin

bin bisher mit der gentoo docu sehr gut ausgekommen weil ja auch jede kleinigkeit ausführlich beschrieben wird. nun bin ich aber an dem punkt angekommen an dem ich xfree und meine maus zum laufen bringen will. 

Aber in der  Anleitung zur Gentoo Linux Desktop Konfiguration unter "USB-Maus konfigurieren", wird mir zwar gesagt welche module ich benötige aber nicht wie ich sie installiere   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe das forum durchsucht und die docs und konnte aber leider nicht fündig werden, wahrscheinlich weil es für die meißten gentoo-installierer kein problem darstellt ein kernelmodul zu installieren, aber für mich schon ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

auf die billige art und weise einfach zu emergen geht jedenfalls nicht ...

thx und liebe Grüße an die Gentoo-Gemeinde

----------

## Michbert

müsste ausreichen die module in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x einzutragen.

Um die module sofort nachzuladen benutzts du modprobe

----------

## wurStbEin

das ist ja grade das problem... modprobe findet die module nicht. Ich schätze mal ich hätte beim kernel-kompilieren diese module aktivieren müssen. Aber zum beispiel "HID" hab ich garantiert alles aktiviert was ich gefunden hab in der kernel-conf. und jetzt kann ich es aber trotzdem nicht laden...

EDIT: Gibts jetzt noch eine möglichkeit die module zu inst. ohne neuen kernel? Wenn nein wie finde ich heraus welche optionen für genau diese module zuständig sind (bei den kryptischen namen in der kernel-conf ist das für einen anfänger ja nicht zu bewerkstelligen)

----------

## Michbert

Die Kernelkonfiguration hat nix damit zu tun wenn modprobe die module nich findet, eigentlich müssen die module doch nur unter /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/kernel/... vorhanden sein, damit du sie nachladen kannst. Und die Module müssten ja eigentlich auch dort sein (um überhaupt so weit mit der installation zu kommen) 

Ähm, sorry entweder übersteigt das mein Wissen oder du hast irgendwas übersehen (oder ich?) ...

----------

## wurStbEin

 *Michbert wrote:*   

> Die Kernelkonfiguration hat nix damit zu tun wenn modprobe die module nich findet, eigentlich müssen die module doch nur unter /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/kernel/... vorhanden sein, damit du sie nachladen kannst. Und die Module müssten ja eigentlich auch dort sein (um überhaupt so weit mit der installation zu kommen) 
> 
> Ähm, sorry entweder übersteigt das mein Wissen oder du hast irgendwas übersehen (oder ich?) ...

 

....also ich hab jetzt ungefähr zum 1000 mal komplett bei NULL begonnen und hab mich immer strikt an die installationsanleitung gehalten. Jetzt kann ich die installation eines gentoo-basis-systems bereits im schlaf und da steht aber sicher nichts von modulen das ich mir nicht schon 1000 mal durchgelesen habe   :Crying or Very sad: 

außerdem glaube ich nicht das das nichts mit dem kernel zu tun hat, immerhin kann man ja bei fast jeder option auswählen ob man diese funktion direkt in den kernel kompilieren will oder als modul zum nachladen (jedenfalls hab ich das so verstanden)

hierzu ein kleiner auszug aus dem handbuch:

 *Quote:*   

> Das erste was getan werden muss, ist die Installation der Kernel-Module. Für die Verwendung einer USB-Maus werden die Module usbmouse, mousedev, hid, usbcore, usb-uhci und input benötigt. Ist die benötigte Kernelkonfiguration erledigt, laden Sie mit insmod die Module.

 

brennend würde mich aber an diesem Punkt eigentlich nur interessieren ob man die folgenden module nachträglich installieren kann?:

mousedev

hid (hab ich aber glaub ich schon fix im kernel und darum scheint es nicht als modul auf)

usbcore

usb-uhci

input

wäre doch gelacht wenn auf diese Frage keiner von euch gentoo-Gurus eine antwort weiß   :Laughing: 

----------

## spaceman

hi,

also nach der momentanen anleitung auf der Page passt das nicht mehr mit dem 2.6er

bei mir sind folgende module von nöten

```

usb_storage

hid              

ehci_hcd

uhci_hcd

usbcore

```

ehci_hcd ist für den bus

uhci_hcd für die geräte (soviel wie ich weis)

mittels tail -fn20 /var/log/messages kannst du zeitnah sehen ob das system die mouse erkennt. Man sollte wirklich das mal in der Anleitung erweitern.. 

cu spaceman

----------

## wurStbEin

O erstmal Danke für die Bemühungen auch wenn sie mich noch kein Stück weiter gebracht haben   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> also nach der momentanen anleitung auf der Page passt das nicht mehr mit dem 2.6er 

 

hab ich irgendwas von einem 2.6er kernel gesagt?? Ich habe einen 2.4.25-gentoo kernel

 *Quote:*   

> bei mir sind folgende module von nöten 

 

...ahhh sehr interessant, werde es mir merken falls ich es doch noch mit einem 2.6er versuche   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> mittels tail -fn20 /var/log/messages kannst du zeitnah sehen ob das system die mouse erkennt. Man sollte wirklich das mal in der Anleitung erweitern.. 

 

Hier (Unter "USB-Maus konfigurieren") steht genau das, nur das sie unfreundlicher weise den "tail -f" nicht erwähnt haben. 

Aber leider ist da nix von meiner maus zu finden, bei der nichtmal das licht vom laser leuchtet....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich stelle also meine Frage nochmal und hoffe das ich eine Antwort auf diese Frage und auf nichts anderes bekomme:

Kann man kernel-module (im speziellen die oben erwähnten) auch nachträglich (nach dem kompilieren des kernels) installieren, JA oder NEIN ??

Wenn nicht wie finde ich raus welche optionen in der kernel-konfiguration aktiviert werden müssen um diese module zur verfügung zu haben?

----------

## ralph

JA!

make menuconfig, dann module einbauen, dann make; make modules_install.

----------

## wurStbEin

ICH LIEBE DICH RALPH !!   :Laughing: 

Das wollte ich hören. Allerdings stellt sich jetzt trotzdem noch die frage wie ich nun herausfinde welche Optionen das sind in der kernel-conf für diese module:

mousedev 

hid 

usbcore 

usb-uhci 

input 

Und soll ich diese dann alle als module bauen oder eher fix einbauen?

Sorry das ich überhaupt nicht mehr aufhöre lästig zu sein aber ihr kennt sicherlich das Gefühl kurz vor der Ziellinie zu stehen und den Weg ins Ziel nicht zu finden   :Wink: 

----------

## rblock

Um die Sache etwas zu erleichtern poste doch mal deine XF86Config-4 und Deine /usr/src/linux/.config.

Aber die .config bitte ohne Kommentare mit "cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -vh "^#" | grep -v "^$" > myconfig" und dann myconfig posten.  :Wink:   Und genauso mit der XF86Config-4.  :Smile: 

Hast Du die usbutils installiert? Dann kannst du mit "lsusb" dir anzeigen lassen, was erkannt worden ist und dies ggf. posten. Aber bitte nicht die Ausgabe mit Parameter "-vv" posten.  :Wink: 

Und ein lsmod wäre vielleich auch nicht schlecht.  :Smile: 

Auffordernde Grüße

----------

## wurStbEin

 *Quote:*   

> Um die Sache etwas zu erleichtern poste doch mal deine XF86Config-4

 

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "ltcd"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "at"

    Option "XkbOptions"   "grp:win_switch,lv3:switch,caps:internal"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "SUPERMATCH PressView 21 T"

    HorizSync 30-60

    VertRefresh 60-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 9800 Pro"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Radeon 9800 Pro"

    Monitor     "SUPERMATCH PressView 21 T"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1600 1280

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1152 900

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

 *Quote:*   

> und Deine /usr/src/linux/.config.

 

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_MXP31=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_FILTER=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

CONFIG_TYPHOON=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_SHAPER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1600

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1200

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_UNIX=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=0

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

```

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du die usbutils installiert? Dann kannst du mit "lsusb" dir anzeigen lassen, was erkannt worden ist und dies ggf. posten. Aber bitte nicht die Ausgabe mit Parameter "-vv" posten. 

 

```

# lsusb

cannot open /proc/bus/usb, No such file or directory (2)

```

 *Quote:*   

> Und ein lsmod wäre vielleich auch nicht schlecht.  

 

da zeigt er mir nur das md5 modul weil ich das vorher manuell geladen hab um zu überprüfen ob ich überhaupt irgend ein modul laden kann   :Rolling Eyes: 

Falls du jetzt noch die liste der verfügbaren Module brauchst hier bitte:

```

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/lib/zlib_deflate/zlib_deflate.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/aes.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/des.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/md4.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/md5.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/serpent.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/blowfish.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/sha1.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/crypto_null.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/deflate.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/cast5.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/cast6.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/sha512.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/crypto/twofish.o

```

Eigentlich glaube ich aber, dass ich das hinbekommen würde wenn ich nur wüsste welche optionen bei der kernel-conf das nun wirklich sind ....

----------

## gordin

Nur zur Info:

ehci_hcd: Unterstützung für USB 2.0

uhci_hcd: Unterstützung für (von Intel und VIA) USB 1.0 Hostcontroller

@wurStbEin:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You can't use this driver and the HIDBP (Boot Protocol) keyboard                                                    and mouse drivers at the same time. More information is available:                                                 
> 
> <file:Documentation/input/input.txt>.
> ...

 

und input_core_support (CONFIG_INPUT) in sektion input device support muss an sein.

Einfach so irgendwelche Module von extern einzubinden ist auch nicht einfach so möglich. Der Kernel prüft nach ob das entsprechende Modul "passt", sprich zur gleichen Kernelversion gehört und mit dem gleichen Kompiler übersetzt wurde.

Wenn du kein make clean machst geht das kopilieren recht fix. Wenn du nur kleine Änderungen gemacht hast ist das kein Problem.

Ach ja, verwendest du den richtigen Hostcontroller Treiber?

UHCI und OHCI stehen da zur Auswahl. Oftmals kannst du auch das falsche Modul laden ohne größere Fehlermeldungen... nur funktionieren tuts halt nicht. UHCI ist für die meisten Intel und VIA Controller der richtige, OHCI sonst.

Viel Erfolg

[edit]: hab deine kernel config erst später gesehen...

das sieht eigentlich alles soweit gut aus

bleibt quasi nur noch die frage ob du wirklich das richtige Modul für  Hostcontroller benutzt?

@ralph: muss das nicht make modules; make modules_install heißen?

----------

## gordin

ach ja:

modprobe usb_uhci kann nicht gehen weil du das fest drin hast.

Wenn du jetzt das als modul haben willst musst du den kernel natürlich neu übersetzen, da ein modul nicht über die fest integrierte funktionalität geladen werden kann.

also make menuconfig, alles nach Wunsch konfigurieren, dann make dep clean bzImage && make modules modules_install

make modules_install nicht vergessen (ich sag das nicht um dich zu ärgern, sondern spreche aus Erfahrung  :Wink: 

Und nicht vergessen vmlinuz (oder wie das bei euch x86ern heißt  :Wink:  in das (gemountete) /boot/ Verzeichnis schieben--> neustart. Mit neuen Erkenntnissen wieder frustriert hier schreiben...Last edited by gordin on Fri May 21, 2004 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ralph

Stimmt, das wäre besser.

----------

## wurStbEin

shit ... geht noch immer nicht:

habe jetzt folgendes gemacht:

# make menuconfig

unter "USB-Support -->"

* Support for USB

* EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

* UHCI Alternate (x86, StrongARM, ...)

* OHCI (Compaq, iMacs, ....)

aktiviert. (Mit einem Sternchen nicht mit M)

# make

# make modules_install

# reboot

Problem: 

Die Maus leuchtet noch immer nicht und sie steht auch nicht in /var/log/messages wenn man sie aus und wieder einsteckt ....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Wenn ich so wie in der docu mit insmod die module laden will werden sie nicht gefunden.

Es steht aber eine interessante Bemerkung dabei:

 *Quote:*   

> Note: Verwenden Sie entweder usbmouse oder hid. Laden Sie beide Module, wird die Maus ihre Tätigkeit einstellen.
> 
> 

 

kann es denn sein das ich diese beiden aktiviert habe?

----------

## rblock

 *wurStbEin wrote:*   

> CONFIG_USB=y 
> 
>  CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y 
> 
>  CONFIG_USB_HID=y 
> ...

 

Das scheint mir etwas wenig zu sein.  :Smile: 

```
CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m
```

Aktiviere diese erst einmal, damit die Module richtig kompiliert werden. Dann ändere die XF86Config-4 wie folgt.

```
...

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse2"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "auto"

    Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

...

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection
```

Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert sehen wir weiter.  :Wink: 

Ausschauende Grüße

----------

## wurStbEin

nö geht noch immer nicht...   :Crying or Very sad: 

hab jetzt so wie von dir beschrieben die configs geändert dann #make und # make modules_install und #reboot

aber alles beim alten...

----------

## wurStbEin

allerdings waren diese zwei optionen überhaupt nicht in meiner config:

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m 

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

die habe ich jetzt einfach so mal dazugeschrieben

----------

## wurStbEin

hab jetzt versucht den kompletten kernel neu zu kompilieren:

```

/usr/src/linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r1/include/linux/usb.h:1127: error: 'usbdevfs_cleanup' previously defined here

make[3]: *** [inode.o] Error 1

und so weiter und so fort ....

```

----------

## zielscheibe

@wurStbEin

Sichere deine .config und mach mal einen make mrproper, danach wieder zurückkopieren und wie gewohnt Kernel backen.

Welchen Chipsatz benutzt du ?

OHCI und UHCI kannst Du nicht gleichzeitig betreiben. EHCI würde ich erstmal auslassen (Ist nur die USB 2.0 Unterstützung, für die Maus unnötig).

----------

## gordin

du scheinst da jetzt alles mögliche geändert zu haben

mach mal komplett neu:

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

Dann kernel nach /boot/ kopieren und booten (darauf achten auch wirklich den richtigen kernel zu booten)

der fehler sollte nach dem make clean nicht mehr da sein

schon mal genkernel probiert?

oder die .config der bootcd?

----------

## wurStbEin

so jetzt geht gar nix mehr und ich kenne mich noch weniger aus als heute morgen....   :Crying or Very sad: 

ich habe eine asus n87x deluxe mit nforce 2 

eine usb-maus von microsoft mit 5 tasten

als kernel hätte ich gerne den 2.4.25-gentoo weil es der einzige ist mit dem die andere hardware zusammenarbeitet.

wie muss ich jetzt vorgehen damit diese sch.... maus läuft wie sie laufen soll?

Bitte nur antworten wenn man davon ahnung hat sonst bin ich nur noch mehr verwirrt.

Danke und liebe Grüße

----------

## rblock

Also was zielscheibe geschrieben hat war schon ganz o.k.  :Smile: 

Aber wirklich nicht die .config vergessen zu sichern (sollte man übrigens nach jeder Konfigurationsänderung), da diese bei "make mrproper" gelöscht wird.

Und die beiden Punkte müssen drin sein, vielleicht sind sie von etwas abhängig, aber hinein müssen sie.

Beistehende Grüße

----------

## wurStbEin

ok hab jetzt alles nochmal neu gemacht.

und nach dem reboot war alles beim alten... *baldvonhochhausspringenwerd*

----------

## zielscheibe

Na gut ich kenn mich mit nforce nicht aus  :Wink: 

Diese Seite scheint aber kompetent:

http://www.nvidia.de/docs/IO/10350/ReleaseNotes_1-0269_de.html

und teilweise auch:

http://forums.sudhian.com/messageview.cfm?catid=82&threadid=53751

Noch viel Spaß!

----------

## wurStbEin

Vielen Dank ich werde das morgen Versuchen. Heute bin ich einfach schon zu frustriert und werde mir jetzt eine ungeheure menge bier zu gemüte führen   :Laughing: 

Schönen Abend

----------

## SmokyMcPot

Dann häng ich mich mal ran  :Smile: 

Ich benutze den 2.6.7er-Kernel (wegen Nforce2-Board) und betreibe eine USB-Maus und eine USB-Tastatur. Hab ne Stage1-Installation gemacht, also auch Kernel selbst kompiliert. Zuerst ging gar kein USB, dann hab ich im Kernel nochmal alles angemacht was mit HCD und USB zu tun hatte und dann gingen kurz beide Teile, jetzt geht wieder nur Tastatur.

Welche Module ich nachladen muss weiss ich ja aus der Anleitung für den Arbeitsplatzrechner - aber was GENAU muss ich beim Kernel-kompilieren (make menuconfig) aktivieren (kann ich die alle als Modul laden)? Das Problem ist der 2.6.7er-Kernel, für den 2.4er finde ich genug Anleitungen aber beim 2.6er scheint sich das geändert zu haben!

/edit: Im Moment stellt es sich folgendermaßen dar: Ich lade beim Start die Module ehci_hcd, ohci_hcd und usbhid. Wenn dann Tastatur und Maus beide am USB hängen, geht erstmal nur die Tastatur. Zieh ich die raus und steck die per Adapter an den "normalen" Anschluss (fällt mir grad der Name nicht ein), geht die Maus immer noch nicht. Wenn ich dann per modprobe -r die 3 o.g. Module entlade und danach wieder per modprobe lade, geht die Maus (wobei zu erwähnen ist, dass sie bereits geht, wenn nur ohci_hcd und usbhid geladen sind, ehci_hcd ist nicht unbedingt nötig - ist glaub ich auch nur für USB2.0). Wenn ich jetzt die Tastatur wieder in den USB stecke, gehen auch beide zusammen. Sieht also so auch als wenn Gentoo irgendwie aufhört nach USB-Geräten zu suchen, sobald er das erste gefunden hat. Hat irgendjemand ne Lösung für dieses Problem?

/noch 'n edit: Wenn ich Maus und Tastatur nicht an 2 nebeneinander liegenden USB-Anschlüssen stecke (ich hab 2x2) sondern an den "weiter entfernten" läuft es problemlos!

Vielen Dank

----------

